# If you could go to a furry convention would you?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Cause i would. One time i went to a furry convention and i liked it a lot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You are in to "bears" then or what?:lol:


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope. Anthro wolves and huskies


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

no.............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What about Khajiits?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

They are cool. What is with the message length?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

No, but if there ever was a classical music convention, I'd practically be teleporting there.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I feel out of the loop. What is a furry?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I feel out of the loop. What is a furry?


I had to Google this, on behalf of the forum greybeards.

It seems that many young people like to dress up as anthropomorphised animals and assume a 'fursona' to meet online or at conventions. I believe that this is sometimes a means to engage in *ahem* 'adult' activity.

After learning this I went back to look at your original post, Metalkitsune, and noticed your fox avatar.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I had to Google this, on behalf of the forum greybeards.
> 
> It seems that many young people like to dress up as anthropomorphised animals and assume a 'fursona' to meet online or at conventions. I believe that this is sometimes a means to engage in *ahem* 'adult' activity.
> 
> After learning this I went back to look at your original post, Metalkitsune, and noticed your fox avatar.


No .... Really?

Is this one of those spoofs supposed to draw attention to the dangers of relying upon the internet as a source of information?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> I feel out of the loop. What is a furry?


I taught a was a gay bear convention .
The shaved on head ,but all macho kind of man


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I had to Google this, on behalf of the forum greybeards.
> 
> It seems that many young people like to dress up as anthropomorphised animals and assume a 'fursona' to meet online or at conventions. I believe that this is sometimes a means to engage in *ahem* 'adult' activity.
> 
> After learning this I went back to look at your original post, Metalkitsune, and noticed your fox avatar.


I feel that videos like these explain it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ah...in case you didn't know I am far from a forum greybeard, being 23...yet I feel a weird sense of pride that I didn't know and amusement now that I know. Win win.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

In Mother Russia, bear convention comes to you


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Ah...in case you didn't know I am far from a forum greybeard, being 23...yet I feel a weird sense of pride that I didn't know and amusement now that I know. Win win.


Clavichorder, I was not including you in the 'forum greybeards', fear not, I know you are but a whippersnapper. But when these new social phenomena arise, _someone_ has to find out on behalf of the 'maturer' members of the community...


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm 38,of course i know of some old people in the fandom,like one dude about 50 or so.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well to answer the Op, probably not. Just isn't my taste.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Metalkitsune said:


> *old people * .... *about 50 or so*.


Hahaha ..... I heard that, pardon!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Furry whaaat?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Furry convention?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

What does the fox say


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Metalkitsune said:


> What does the fox say


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Morimur said:


>


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

What about a curry convention, Kitsune? (Courtesy of Dr. Johnson.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Apropos of this thread, I was idly asking my SO if she had heard of 'Furries' last night, and it turns out that the daughter of a friend is one. So it is a phenomenon that has reached Britain too! Who knew?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I took the kids to Build a Bear workshop earlier today, does that count?  (I hate to be the _bear_er of bad news, but the limited edition red monkey was sold out in Hamleys... luckily it was still available online, since I'd promised it to my youngest for her birthday.)

Furries, eh... all my fantasy lovers are long-dead opera singers, but even that perversion is looking decidedly vanilla in the world of the modern internet. What do you have to do to be recognised as a bona fide deviant around here? (Probably better not answer that... )


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Ah, the Internet—is there anything it can't corrupt? As if human beings needed anymore encouragement.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

If you think Bronies or furries are weird,then you haven't been on the internet for very long.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im 56....I have some furry slippers, thats as far as im going!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

It seems rather funny to dress up in an animal costume, as a kid I always wanted one, but aren't they expensive? Do all these people buy them? Where do they buy them? So many questions!


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheyenne said:


> It seems rather funny to dress up in an animal costume, as a kid I always wanted one, but aren't they expensive? Do all these people buy them? Where do they buy them? So many questions!


Not all of them buy them. When i went to con, most were in regular clothes or tail and ears. Those fuzzy suits cost a lot. You can get one by commissioning one by a artist. And there are some in the fandom who are actually scared of the suits.

I got mine from this person. http://lobitaworks.deviantart.com/

They get really hot so i wear a cooling vest under it.

http://store.coolvest.com/concealable-cooling-vest/

I have seen some girls in the fandom in recent years. I saw a girl at a anime con recently who said she was designing a suit as well.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe if I had some seasonal intestinal disease and I were feeling particularly evil that day.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Maybe if I had some seasonal intestinal disease and I were feeling particularly evil that day.


But you are already very evil!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, I like it "corrupt" Mori, what can I say...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

well, that depends...


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

It must be hard for the guy to play guitar in fursuit,cause i don't think he can see the fretboard.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

... I will definitely have to pass on this one.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

That is ok. ^ I understand


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Furries Downunder


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Furries Downunder
> View attachment 81918


He doesn't give a 4-x (as the advert used to say!)


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I went to one furry con,but it seems afterwards,she doesn't want to take me to another furry con.

Yet she wants to spend money on cruise ships and some countries.


----------

